# Does your cat sigh?



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

My big cat does sometimes, my other cat doesn't and my previous cat didn't either.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

nope. I didn't realize cats could sigh :?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

yep.. they both do!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

My kitty sort-of sighs, but it is when he is angry. We say he's being "huffy puffy". When you don't do what he wants, he inhales sharply and blows it back out, like he is trying to control his anger! :twisted:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My Siamese cat sighs.....or sometimes he'll sit and look at me when he's frustrated and let out a puff of air through his nose. It's SO funny.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*does your cat sigh*

Yes, I've heard him sigh once or twice when he was settling down to sleep.
Bless!

seashell


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

I love seeing my cat sigh. For some reason it helps me feel more relaxed. weird huh


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, Malcolm sighs.....haven't heard Ophie do it yet though.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

I think its the cutest thing when Pharoah Sighs!


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

mine did for about a week after we lost our dog to cancer. he'd let out a long, sad sigh and drop his head on his outstretched paws. it was so sad! i haven't heard him do it since then.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Marsh does it all the time, he's like a person. before sleep, he'll sign and then he'll also do an audible sigh, exactly like people do it. It's heartwarming


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Dusty&Lou said:


> My kitty sort-of sighs, but it is when he is angry. We say he's being "huffy puffy". When you don't do what he wants, he inhales sharply and blows it back out, like he is trying to control his anger! :twisted:


What a hilarious description!! Love it!!

Mozart will give a long happy sigh after he settles down to sleep between the two of us. It's sooooo adorable.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

My maddy sighs. Not very often though.

It means pretty much the same thing as when we do it. Sometimes when Madison lays on my chest after I get in bed I need to catch my breath from maybe running up the stairs or whatever. If I make it seem like a sigh, she'll get down like her feelings are hurt.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, Baby sighs before she wants to go to sleep & I also think when she's anxious, like when I get up in her face a lot when she wants to be left alone.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes! It is so adorable!  
Velvet seems to do it when she is ready to go to sleep.


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Sigh, sneeze, cough, purr, snore, "talk", whine, you name it.


----------

